# Kids left car messy then a low rating



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

My own damn Kids!
Picked em up from school, got home, worked on the house. Went out to work later after dark, didn't see the mess, pax gave low rating, can't blame em, my own damn fault, rookie mistake, lesson learned.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I always do a quick check before and after rides play it safe.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

After a while...

You will learn to do a quick check...

As much as is possible...

Between rides...

Amazing what you will find...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Rakos said:


> After a while...
> 
> You will learn to do a quick check...
> 
> ...


Where's the monkey that did this? No bars for him!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I'll bet your kids didn't even tip you. Charged them a cleaning fee? At least make them take out the trash for a week.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Definitely check the backseat after passengers exit, you'll be unpleasantly surprised by what people have the balls to leave you as a gift.


----------

